# looking for part, alternator wiring harness



## x00001633 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a 2005 Jetta GLS 2.0L.I am looking for the alternator wiring harness
I have the original part # 1J0 971 349 HG (Thanks Eric D), but am having a hell of a time finding the part on the web for sale anywhere.
Can anyone help me out?
Ill call the VW dealer on Monday if need be but am trying to find a good site to order online.
I have replace my alternator, fuse box but next is the wiring harness due to recent melting of my fuse box.
Thank You


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will try to look it up in ETKA when I get home, at work right now.


----------



## x00001633 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Thank You Sir


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: looking for part, alternator wiring harness (x00001633)*

$72.25
On-line VW dealer.
https://www.1stvwparts.com/part_number.html


----------



## x00001633 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: looking for part, alternator wiring harness (Eric D)*

Would this part also be the same for a 2004?
Thank You


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: looking for part, alternator wiring harness (x00001633)*

Yes, fits '02-05 Mk4 models.


----------



## x00001633 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: looking for part, alternator wiring harness (Eric D)*

Hi Guys,
replaced the alternator harness tonight
Ok, its looking like good news. had the engine running for over 10 minutes with all accessories going, lights, heated seats wipers etc and the cable barely warms up.
last time i did that with the older alternator harness i would have had to shut the engine off long before that.
I did some measurements, here they are
(measurements with engine OFF)
New alternator harness resistance: 0.2 Ohm
Batt Voltage Cold: 13.1V
Resistance across 110A fuse in engine bay fuse box: 0.2 Ohm
Alternator Voltage (Cold): 12.7
(measurements with engine ON: No accessories)
Batt Voltage: 14.67V
Alternator Voltage:14.5
(measurements with engine ON: ALL accessories ON at once)
Batt voltage:12.75
Alternator: 12.6
Hopefully I am not jumping the gun but seems like we are in good shape now. i need to put everything back together and tie up the cables. I think then i will take it for a drive for 30 mins or so and make sure all is good.
Want to thank you all for your help and hope nobody else or myself doesn't get this problem again


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: looking for part, alternator wiring harness (x00001633)*

I'm glad it's working for you. Also glad to see you took the time to actually know what is going on, by taking voltage and impedance measurements. 
That is what I want to see, taking the bull by the horns! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

